# Notice: Round 2



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats right, round 2! Its going down! Already have 2 ready for launch. At least 3 more set to fire by Friday!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Duck and cover....:brick:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Hey, you can't do that. I'm sure it's in the rules somewhere.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

round #2...my round #2 is in the chamber as well


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> Hey, you can't do that. I'm sure it's in the rules somewhere.


Rules, what rules? This is war baby. there is no rules!:biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Et tu Brente?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Time to hit the bunkers again!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

jeez, do you ever stop?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Jesus, who is next.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Look out clowns, I get paid on friday.. now if these boxes get here..


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Everybody lookout!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am fairly sure that I am safe this round. But be forewarned my round ones are being assembled as we speak. May take a while for completion, and may not be nearly as bad as Deuce's, but we will see.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a good deal on some lead lined cardboard boxes?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sseagle said:


> anyone know where i can get a good deal on some lead lined cardboard boxes?


I believe due to SmokinJ's most recent bombing tear, USPS started carrying em!:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Bla Bla Bla yackety smackety...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... I guess I need to stock up on pies, maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! This is insane!!!lol RUN!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm staying out of this round, I got no beef with anyone.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hes on a mission


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Deuce...man you need to lay off the.......

Sit back and do the polar bear Party....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I just love that pic


Any hints where they are headed???


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*^^^ That pic is great Rick:lol:*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*He's on a mission from God*


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have deuce's threat level right here........I am not worried at all.......:roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh crap....not again!!!!! Have you no compassion?!?!?!?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Deuce...man you need to lay off the.......
> 
> Sit back and do the polar bear Party....


ahahahhaha!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Just leave me out of it! I've gotta smoke my stash down in time for my move to Washington, anyway!

Ooooh...wait....I can always bomb everyone and buy more cigars when I get there! Yeah!

Be afwaid...be vewwy vewwy afwaid!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, btw! On of the packages that leaves here on friday is targeted at "a lil ol noob" HAHAHAHA


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy crap. I didn't mean anything by that.......honest. Is it too late to apologize?


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

They will speak of me in the future... the low budget bomber...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bombs away


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

happy1 said:


> bombs away


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont know if I should buy stock in a cigar store or the postal service. seems business is good for both


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

rick, that is a great poster and movie, one of my favorites. do you know who that is riding on the bomb ?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> rick, that is a great poster and movie, one of my favorites. do you know who that is riding on the bomb ?


as I recall, isn't that Slim Pickens? 
but I haven't actually seen this movie, that I know of, so I've no idea what the character's name was :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Brent, Patrick if this behavior continues you both will get timeouts. Or no Ice cream after dinner.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I will volunteer to take care of their ice cream... as a diabetic I might need some from time to time


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wtg Patrick deal out some Michigan love,Via east side style....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

did somebody say "ice cream" ? :helloooo:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

deuce said:


> Oh, btw! On of the packages that leaves here on friday is targeted at "a lil ol noob" HAHAHAHA


If you are talking about me I might have to add this to my house......










:roflmao:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the knife, the space and the gun...just not the polar bear.....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

but I know how to trap one


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep yappin! Youll get whats comin to ya!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

You know you are laughing your ass off right now....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> You know you are laughing your ass off right now....


Yup, your right.......

at whats to come! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you get my PM's from the trade we did?? My neighbor loved the stick as much as I did....thanks for making that day great.....you are a great BOTL.....Even though I have to poke the bear every once in a while.....(I only joke with the people I like)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> Did you get my PM's from the trade we did?? My neighbor loved the stick as much as I did....thanks for making that day great.....you are a great BOTL.....Even though I have to poke the bear every once in a while.....(I only joke with the people I like)


and i like to bomb the piss out of people i like! HEHE

Im glad you guys enjoyed em. I had been sitting on those for a year and a half, maybe even 2 years. Never got around to smoke one and figured they would be better off with you!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well thank you very much...but I am not done playing in this thread yet....check out ctiicda's thread.....I am on him as well.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> Well thank you very much...but I am not done playing in this thread yet....check out ctiicda's thread.....I am on him as well.


i noticed


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

So Snuggles did you send some fabric softener...lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

GreySmoke said:


> So Snuggles did you send some fabric softener...lol


Oh snuggles has a lot in store for you


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

He just gave me a WHOLE new line of funny pics.....


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol, I've been laughing my ass off at the polar bear pics.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

he he


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

This is more like it


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Off topic pic.....had to post it


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Or how bout this one?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Or this one...also posted in another thread but AWESOME!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

:lol:...... Glad to see all you BOTL have a sense of humor. Those are some funny pics. Ok now back to hiding for me I heard they were aiming bombs at Noobs!!! :arghhhh:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

bombs are everywhere ...


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a cute bear pic but it drops the f bomb. but Duece would like it.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine isnt as bad as that except for the word Fawked on it.


----------

